
Göttingen: The Mathematical Center of the Universe - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-mathematical-center-of-the-universe-1800-1933-507bdc0ef1a1
======
laronian
"When in 1934 asked by the Nazi minister of education “How mathematics is
going at Göttingen, now that it is free from the Jewish influence?”, Hilbert,
still at his post, is said to simply have replied: “There is no mathematics in
Göttingen anymore.”

------
cygx
Emmy Noether probably also warrants mention.

